# Bunny Twins?



## LadyBug (Feb 22, 2008)

can rabbits have identical twins? because right after we got Jamie we went back to the pet store and they had a little boy(from the same breeder)who looked just like Jamie. and i thought it was 'cool' that *violet* had a twin brother. now that i know he's a boy i'm wondering if rabbits can have twins. he looked the same age as Jamie, he was a boy, and had the same pattern(Jamie is a broken). and if so, how common are they?just something i've been wondering about! thank!

Anna
Edited to add: i know rabbits have more than one baby at a time. i've talking about the kind of twins that split from one egg.


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Feb 22, 2008)

I think they can...not seen any real "proves" for it but still...even so, rabbits from the same litter commonly share markings and colors. When you breed for one color for instance many breeders get a whole litter where all the kits look almost identical, but it doesn't necassarily mean that they are twins. Its like when two siblings have the same hair color:3
In Zakura's litter most of the kits were different colour, except for two that were tortishell, but one was a bit darker than the other.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 22, 2008)

Impossible to knowwithout DNA testing. 

I have seen conjoined twins (eggs that never completely split)in cats/dogs/cows/snakes/humans and other animals, but have never seen it happen in rabbits. In most cases, the defective embryo is simply reabsorbed.

Pam


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 22, 2008)

That's a good question....in one of my litters, there were two Chestnut agouti kits that were born....they looked JUST alike, except it was a girl and boy, named Quinn and Quaid. I can't remember how we told them apart...I think we had to put a little pen mark in one of their ears. 

In the same litter as Quaid n' Quinn, there was a black vienna marked baby that looked just like her daddy, but her strip was on her left shoulder, where as his is on his right shoulder. 

Emily


----------



## CorkysMom (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 2 does from the same litter that look VERY much alike, they are hard to tell apart, obviously I know, but most people couldn't that easily. 

Are they actual twins, that I don't know them...but I refer to them that way!


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Feb 22, 2008)

Come to think of it...wouldn't all rabbits born from the same litter be considered twins/triplets/whatever number they happen to be?
twins don't have to be identical...I just refered to Zakura as a quintuplet...even though she doesn't resemble any of her siblings, but in any case where a woman gives birth to 5 babies at the same time, they would be quintuplets, regardless if they were born from the same egg or not, Zakura's mother had 5 kits all born at the same day, so that logic would make them quintuplets (quins?...is there such an abbrivation?) 

What's the english term for twins that weren't born from the same egg? Fraternal? ...I heard it once but forgot... In Norway they're refered to as oneegged twins (identical) and twoegged twins.  Sounds wrong when I put it in english though:biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 22, 2008)

I think all rabbits would be essentially like fraternal twins, triplets, etc. 
It would be interested to see identical twin rabbits, in DNA.


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks guys! it was just some thing that got me wondering!


----------



## Mommabear31 (Aug 12, 2017)

I got the pleasure of watching the birth of my momma lionhead first litter. She indeed had a set of identical twins in the sane sac. So I would say yes its possible!


----------

